# Running wheel keeps me up all night



## Reeze (May 30, 2014)

Hi.

Ever since I bought Clara her wheel (purple plastic Comfort wheel about twenty four days ago), I literally have not had a single night where I get rest. Her cage is in my room. I am woken up at the worst hours of the morning EVERY SINGLE DAY and can do nothing to make her go back to sleep. As I type, it's 1:52 AM. I have to wear ear plugs and use a sound machine and I still cannot block her sound off and it's DRIVING ME INSANE. I'm ALWAYS tired and I want to scream. I've never had trouble sleeping before.

PLEASE help. Should I get a flying saucer? I literally cannot go another day like this. I can't focus anymore and I never have any energy. It's getting to the point that I don't want her here anymore, and I hate that feeling. ANY help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

The Comfort wheel is horrible if it's in your bedroom! It has a decent size but it makes so much noise... would probably be fine if you don't sleep in the same room. It's a little wobbly as well. I can recommend bucket/cake topper style wheels, LarryT here on the forum (Carolina Storm Hedgehogs) makes and sells them. They are great, easy to clean and silent! You only hear the sound of hedgehog feet but that's about it. You can make one yourself as well, you can find tutorials online.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

I had comfort wheels for my two hedgies until about two weeks ago. They have their own room but I could hear them threw the wall running like crazy.. So I build two bucket wheels. The wheels are so quite that for the first few days I was scared that they were not using them. 
If you don't have tools or are not good at building stuff I would totally just buy one from Carolina storm wheels. They are reasonably priced and totally worth it! I'm still going to buy one if I can ever get a lime green one from him  (their still out of stock)


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

ellisrks01 said:


> I had comfort wheels for my two hedgies until about two weeks ago. They have their own room but I could hear them threw the wall running like crazy.. So I build two bucket wheels. The wheels are so quite that for the first few days I was scared that they were not using them.
> If you don't have tools or are not good at building stuff I would totally just buy one from Carolina storm wheels. They are reasonably priced and totally worth it! I'm still going to buy one if I can ever get a lime green one from him  (their still out of stock)


Hoping for some lime greens in about 2 maybe 3 weeks.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Is it possible to move her out of your room?


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

I feel your pain. I'm looking into the Caroline Storm Wheels as well as my Comfort Wheels (I have two) are driving me crazy. Not to the extent it is you, but their loud and one of my hedgehogs has run it off it's stand twice, which I am worried about. Also, their loud and wobbly, as well as taking forever to clean (for me, anyway). My friend has a bucket wheel and it's silent and clean. I thought about flying saucers, but there's debate over causing joint issues. Plus, I spun one at the store and it had a squeak.


----------



## Reeze (May 30, 2014)

Thank you all so much for replying! I agree, the Comfort Wheel takes AGES to clean and is extremely wobbly. A few times, I've woken up and Clara has completely Hulk'd her cage. Her house is laying on its side and the wheel is off its hinges and sideways on the ground. I have no idea how she does it! I'll look into the Carolina Storm wheels (was going to enter the contest, but I completely forgot the deadline passed)! Can someone link me to a forum or site with instructions on how to build a non-wobbly, non-noisy bucket wheel? I'll see if it's an easy process.

Thanks so much again!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I haven't made one so I don't want to link you to bad instructions. 

But just so you know, every wheel wobbles a little. I don't think I have ever seen a wheel that moves in a perfect circle. I have CSW from Larry and it wobbles. Penny has never noticed or cared.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah, every wheel wobbles. My friend's bucket wheel isn't perfect. But I mean the Comfort Wheels shake really bad. I'm worried it's scaring Phoebe, actually. It's getting worse and she's starting to not run as much.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Here's a link to how to make a bucket wheel:

http://m.instructables.com/id/Noiseless-Hedghog-Wheel/


----------

